# How do you guys get rid of these marks......



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)




----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

1. Rotary with extension bar and small pad.
2. By hand polishing

3. Rupes IBrid ( if money is no object!)


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

not the easiest as you cant get a machine in unless you can remove the door handle and even if you could would need a tiny pad. Can be minimised to a less obvious state.

search for door handle scratches and it will show what has been tried or improves the finish.

one example but there will be others

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=402045


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Thanks guys. Well, as money IS an object, I guess it’s down to doing things by hand. Don’t want to remove the door handle. How well would soemthing like Menz 2500 on a foam applicator work? - the kind you get with AG HD wax?


----------



## DetailingDavie (Feb 18, 2017)

I'd go more aggressive if you're going by hand...start with 400 or 300 on the menz range with a terry cloth or low micro-firbre pile cloth. and once that looks nice and dull do your 2500.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Compound on a micro fibre, and work till they are gone. Your finger will be aching at the end, but they will go


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Thanks for the advice, chaps. Looks like a few aching fingers are in order. I’ve got some Menz 400 but might start off with 2500 just to see how much hard work that proves to be. If it is torture to my hands, I’ll step it up a bit.....will try and post up results after the cars been totally done.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/SOFT99-420-Scratch-Mirror-Finish/dp/B0035ZIABS


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

SteveMGF said:


> Thanks for the advice, chaps. Looks like a few aching fingers are in order. I've got some Menz 400 but might start off with 2500 just to see how much hard work that proves to be. If it is torture to my hands, I'll step it up a bit.....will try and post up results after the cars been totally done.


remember to tape the edges as these will burn.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

I have removed similar marks under the handles with Megs Ultimate Compound on a mf and used as advised above. Yes makes fingers hurt but you can make that look presentable with a bit of patience. :thumb:

Harry


----------



## jd1982 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned meguiars ultimate compound and a UFO applicator or a microfiber cloth for extra bite.

Also a lot of hate in this product but T cut followed by SRP (due to the dulling effect from the anomia in T Cut) or ultimate compound works first time every time.


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

jd1982 said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned meguiars ultimate compound and a UFO applicator or a microfiber cloth for extra bite.
> 
> Also a lot of hate in this product but T cut followed by SRP (due to the dulling effect from the anomia in T Cut) or ultimate compound works first time every time.


Previous post #10 :thumb:

Harry


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

From memory there is a video on YouTube of one of the Farecla retail paint renovators (from Halfords) doing this very job by hand.


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

Farecla scratch remover on a damp microfiber and they will be gone in a few minutes 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

stangalang said:


> Compound on a micro fibre, and work till they are gone. Your finger will be aching at the end, but they will go


This^


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Megs Ultimate compound is a very good product and ideal for this sort of job, as said use on a mf cloth.


----------



## Venkman (Apr 22, 2013)

I've had good results with Gtechniq P1 and a small microfibre applicator pad. The small pads easily fit through the handle and can be held and worked with hands above and below the handle. Easier on the fingers than just a cloth. Your menz polishes should work with this method too.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Slightly off the point of the thread but the only thing I've found with P1 is that while it is a very good polish if it gets in any chips it stands out a mile because it really is ultra white in colour.


----------

